# Army finding itself on the front line of environmental defence in Alberta



## old medic (27 Jun 2012)

Army finding itself on the front line of environmental defence in Alberta
The Canadian Press
26 June 2012
copy at: http://www.thespec.com/news/canada/article/749102--army-finding-itself-on-the-front-line-of-environmental-defence-in-alberta


> OTTAWA - In Afghanistan, Lt.-Col. Doug Claggett’s mission was to protect the population from insurgents. Now as commander of one the country’s biggest training bases he’s still a guardian, but for a whole set of endangered species and tracts of wilderness.
> 
> Claggett, who acted as chief of staff to the last Canadian task force in Kandahar, is in charge of Canadian Forces Base Suffield, Alta., which for over three decades has been at the centre of a quiet tug-of-war with the oil and gas industry.
> 
> ...


----------



## VIChris (27 Jun 2012)

Good piece. Though I don't see the irony in the final statement. I say it's more a sign of progress. As much as it can be a PITA to deal with some of the enviro rules in the training areas, I  agree with the efforts.


----------

